# 1st time at the range w/ my new XD9



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Just picked up my piece yesterday and put 100 rounds threw it. This is the first time I have fired a handgun and this was also my first range experience. I had fun and learned allot. I was able to put my shots where I wanted them and was very satisfied with my skills first time out. I would post up picks of my targets but I grabbed my buddies by accident. I will try to get mine from him and post the results. I shot from 15, 25, 35 and 40 feet. Not sure what's a standard range but I tried to keep it close. I got to fire my buddies Glock .45 and that was nice too. Need to wipe everything down as I didn't get a chance last night. Cant wait to get back up to the gun club for more..:smt023


----------

